# medical doctor in austrailia



## drdhebar23 (Sep 9, 2011)

Hi.i m dr.arpit from india and preparing for AMC(aussy med council) for getting license to b a legal doctr..I want to know the whole visa procedure and how s the opportunity for doctors out there???plz reply me..thnx


----------



## drdhebar23 (Sep 9, 2011)

sachinthefanboy said:


> i am alos lookking for that ! now i complete my doctorate


u completed your docterate?now are u in india or in australia? please inform me if u get any kind of information about visa process after passing MCCEE1 and MCCEE2 .


----------



## mostsab83 (Apr 24, 2012)

Hey everyone,I am preparing for AMC exams,I want to the sources for studying the 1st exam

Sent from my LT15i using Australia


----------



## brianK88 (May 4, 2012)

Medical doctors in Australia.


----------



## AUSConnect (May 14, 2012)

*Doctors in Australia*



drdhebar23 said:


> Hi.i m dr.arpit from india and preparing for AMC(aussy med council) for getting license to b a legal doctr..I want to know the whole visa procedure and how s the opportunity for doctors out there???plz reply me..thnx


Hello Dr Arpit,

You are already on the right path by preparing for the AMC license.

If you are not already aware, Australia has a special Visa program for doctor's and nurses, including both General Practitioners and Specialist Doctors (I am not sure which category you are).

Once fully registered, you can apply for either a temporary or permanent visa.

In order to practice, you need to register with Medical Board in the State or Territory where you intend on practicing, ie. if you want to live in Sydney then you apply to the state medical board, in this case New South Wales.

Once the visa is granted then you apply to Medicare Australia for a Medicare Provider Number if you plan to become a GP and/or to prescribe medication.

I hope this information helps you out. If you want further assistance as I do have some knowledge in this area then please contact me PM.

Best of luck!

Regards,
Daniel


----------



## anr (Jul 20, 2011)

*specialist assessment*

Hi 
I have finished my DMRD (Radiology) from Gulbarga, India..we have already applied for 176 PR visa , we have even got a state sporsorship from ACT state (based on my wife's skills)
My question is since I am already a specialist, I understand I have to go through AMC specialist procedure...I have two questions:
a) Do I still need to give AMC I or AMC 2 exams
b) How much time does the assessment take...
Would really appreciate if any of you have already gone through this experience...and is willing to share it..
Thanks in advance


----------



## AUSConnect (May 14, 2012)

Hi Doctor,

Congrats on your progress so far. I am sorry but I am not a specialist in this area and I do not want to sideline you with advice I am not qualified for. The ACT Medical Board should be able to provide you the most up-to-date and accurate advice, this website should help you out: Health Directorate - Medical professionals

My area of expertise is resumes, interviews, networking and finding the best employers for our clients.

Good luck!

Daniel
Australia-Europe-Connect - Advance your career in Australia


----------

